#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > سوال: سلام دوستان غیرفعال شدن عضویت وپرداخت حق عضویت

## سلیمی یوسف

سلام دوستان عزیز باتبریک سال نو-نمیدونم مشکل چیه که من درسال جدیدکه واردانجمن میشم سیستم واریزعضویت میکنه درصورتی که من موعودعضویت من برج دوهست فکرکنم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

